# Mein erster Teich



## Nyph (6. Feb. 2017)

Hallo allerseits!

Bin schon einige Zeit hier im Forum angemeldet und habe mich auch schon durch so einiges durchgelesen.
Ich habe immer wieder überlegt wie und wo ich am Besten anfange. Also kurz zu mir...
Ich heiße Jan, bin 28 Jahre und habe zusammen mit meiner Freundin vor ca. 3 Jahren ein Hausgekauft. Nun habe ich mir letztes Jahr zum Winter gedacht ein Teich muss her.

Anfangs habe ich mich geärgert, dass es mir erst zur kalten Jahreszeit eingefallen ist, da ich so ja doch noch etliche Monate warten musste, bis zum ersten Spatenstich. Aber so hatte ich wiederum etwas Zeit zum Planen. Nun fiebere ich schon den März herbei, dass es wärmer wird und ich endlich anfangen kann.
Nachdem ich mir viele mögliche Varianten ausgemalt habe, möchte ich euch hier mal meinen bisher "finalen" Plan/Zeichnung vorstellen und würde mich über eure Meinungen dazu freuen.


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2017)

Hi Jan

Erst mal willkommen hier

Was soll in deinen Teich rein ??
Nur Pflanzen oder auch Fische bzw. Koi.
Frage deswegen weil du nur eine Tiefe von 110cm machen willst.
Planung ist gut aber mach dir auf alle Fälle auch Gedanken wegen der Filterung damit du vielleicht Bodenabläufe oder Skimmer gleich mit einplanen kannst.
Sollte bei Koihaltung schon sein.

mach mal bitte noch ein paar mehr Angaben zu deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Nyph (6. Feb. 2017)

Ja, als ich danach im Auto saß, kam mir auch so der Gedanke, dass ich nicht wirklich geschrieben habe was ich mir dabei genau gedacht habe. 

Ich hatte an so ca. 5 Shubunkins gedacht. Ein paar sollens ja schon sein. Sollen sich ja nicht so verloren fühlen, aber auch nicht zuviel, damit sie noch genug Raum haben. Die haben ja eine ähnlich schöne Färbung, sind nur nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll wie Kois (Soweit ich gelesen habe.)
Ich hoffe auch mal, dass sie nicht sooo sehr auf Pflanzen stehen. Ich wollte da schon gern einige rein setzen. Den rechten Bereich (60 cm) habe ich z.B. für eine Seerose mit rein genommen.
Bzgl. Filterung hatte ich gedacht, dass ich da eine Pumpe rein setze (das kleine blaue Quadrat weiter rechts) mit Skimmeranschluss und dann da links oben unter den Steinplatten den Durchlauffilter.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2017)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Sei froh, dass Du nicht gleich zur Schaufel gegriffen hast, denn nichts ist wichtiger als eine gute Planung. 

Ich würde Dir aus eigener Erfahrung raten, soweit es Platz, hat etwas größer zu planen. Meist bleibt es nicht bei der berühmten Handvoll Fischchen, sondern es werden bald mehr und auch größere....

Auch beim Filter eher in größeren Dimensionen planen, zumindest den Platz dafür reservieren...

Ich weiß, dass klingt jetzt übertrieben und Du wirst den Kopf schütteln. Aber ist der Virus erst mal ausgebrochen... und auch das berichte ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Feb. 2017)

Moin.

Was mir bei der Zeichnung auffällt sind die vielen unterschiedlichen Zonen und wie sie angeordnet sind.
Gerade die schmale Ecke wo dann mehrere Zonen sein sollen.
Wenn du den Teich mit Folie auslegen willst, kann das zu vielen unschönen Falten führen.
Ich hatte auch so einen Bereich bei meinem "ersten" Folienteich.
Doku hier einzusehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/terrasseneckteich-2015.44798/

Mein Tipp:

Konzentriere 1-2 flache Zonen auf eine Seite des Teiches, anstatt es rundherum zu machen.
Dadurch gewinnst du Volumen.
Wenn du vor dem Teich (Hauptblickrichtung) stehst, würde ich die Pflanzzonen in den Hintergrund machen.
Dann hat man vorne das Wasser und die Fische und im Hintergrund die Pflanzen.

Und beim Wasserfall immer daran denken, dass sowas auch nervig werden kann von der Lautstärke.
Für einen selbst und auch für Nachbarn.
So etwas würde ich immer optional bauen, mit einer zweiten kleinen Pumpe, die man schnell mal ausschalten kann.
Denn der Filter für die Fische muss durchlaufen.


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Bzgl. Filterung hatte ich gedacht, dass ich da eine Pumpe rein setze (das kleine blaue Quadrat weiter rechts) mit Skimmeranschluss und dann da links oben unter den Steinplatten den Durchlauffilter.


Hallo Jan,
wenn du noch neben dem Teich eine Regentonne eingräbst, die mit dem Teich verbunden ist, dann hast du schon mal eine prima Pumpenkammer (keine Kabel/ Schläuche im Teich) und du kannst auch einen _richtigen_ Skimmer einbauen.

Viele hier haben auch mit "nur Folie" angefangen (ich auch ) und haben dann recht schnell erkannt das nicht so das optimale ist und umgebaut 
wenn man(n) das vorher schon bedenkt ist man nicht so oft beim Gartenumgraben ...


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Ich hatte an so ca. 5 Shubunkins gedacht. Ein paar sollens ja schon sein.



Denkst Du auch daran, daß Deine __ Shubunkin vielleicht eine ganz andere Familienplanung haben, als Du ?? 
In zwei-drei Jahren können es 100 te sein.


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Jan,
ich hab mal mit einer alten Badewanne begonnen. Das war mein erster Teich mit einer Seerose und ein paar Pflänzchen. Da ich in felsigem Gebiet wohne, könnte ich die Wanne nicht ganz versenken. Im Folgejahr wurde Aussenumgebungen aufgeschüttet und die Wanne wurde mit Folie ausgekleidet, ein kleiner Teich draus gemacht. 
Wieder paar Jahre später wurde daneben ein großes Loch gegraben und ein Teich in schöner Größe wurde gebaut. 
2015 zum dritten Mal eine Erweiterung auf Ca 165 Kubikmeter mit Bodenablauf. 
Wenn dich der Virus packt, wirst du immer wieder mal was verändern. 
Vor allem nicht nur das bauen macht Spaß, sondern das am Teich rumsitzen in lauen Sommernächten. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Nyph (7. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe hier ja schon einige Beiträge gelesen und auch mitbekommen, dass sobald jemand keinen BA hat, sofort drauf hingewiesen wurde...
Ich glaub auch schon, dass es sinn macht und auch schöner aussieht, als eine Pumpe im Teich (Kabel und Schläuche wollte ich sonst unter Ufermatten verstecken.) Aber ich tue mich irgendwie doch schwer damit... Rohre verlegen, Löcher in die Folie schneiden. Habe da doch irgendwie schiss, dass da irgendwas undicht wird.

@florian
Deine Doku war mit einer der ersten die ich mir angesehen hatte. Ist auch echt klasse. Als ich so die Bilder von deinen Buddelarbeiten gesehen habe, dachte ich mir aber auch schon, dass das bestimmt enorm Falten werfen wird. Aber was will man machen, wenn der Platz begrenzt ist...Ich könnte viell. die 30cm Zone weg lassen. Die 60cm Tiefe habe ich ja bewusst da hingesetzt, weil ich gerne auch eine __ Zwergseerose in meinem Teich haben möchte und die finden die Tiefe dabei rum ganz nett.
Bzgl. der Flachwasserzonen... Ich hatte anfangs noch mehr flache Zonen. Dann habe ich das Verworfen, auch wegen des Wasservolumens. Als nächstes hatte ich im vorderen Sichtbereich auch keine Flachwasserzonen. Nur an den Seiten und Hinten. Dann hatte ich dabei aber 2 Gedanken. 1. Wenn man so in den Teich schaut und vorne keine Flachwasserzone ist, dann schaut man gleich so in ein Tiefes Loch. Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie ich das finde... 2. Bin ich der Meinung, dass sich Fische doch gerne im seichten Wasser aufhalten und sich auch gerne mal "sonnen" oder der Gleichen (Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.) Ich hätte schon gerne, dass sie sich auch in der Nähe des Betrachters aufhalten.
Wegen des Wassereinlaufs...geht aus der Zeichnung nicht so ganz hervor. Soll aber kein richtiger Wasserfall werden. Wäre zwar ziemlich cool, aber wie du schon sagst, der Lärm...und das würde bei mir auch nicht in den Garten passen, wenn da mitten drin plötzlich ein Wasserfall auf sonst flachen Umland steht. So etwas wie bei dir hätte ich aber sonst auch gern. Ich habe vor den Filter etwas in den Boden zu versenken. Das Wasser soll da über eine breite Steinplatte (oder ähnliches) in den Teich laufen. Durch die breite Fläche soll dem Wasser dann die Kraft genommen werden. evtl. so gebaut, dass sich das Wasser noch ein wenig vorher sammeln kann. Und das Ganze dann nur einige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche. 

@Anne
Ich hatte mich eig. schon ziemlich auf Shubunkins eingeschossen. Dann hatte ich gestern nochmal so im Fischbereich des Forums reingeschaut und habe doch einen leichten Schrecken bekommen.  Da handelt ja fast jeder zweite Beitrag davon, wie man die ganzen Goldfische wieder los wird oder es erst gar nicht soweit kommt...
Ich hatte ja immer so gedacht, dass ich da meine ca. 5 Stk. rein setze und die machen dann und wann ein paar Babys und die Eltern fressen dann die meisten Babyfische auf... so mein Gedanke. 
In den Beiträgen wird auch viel davon geschrieben, welche Fische man am Besten mit rein setzt, damit die Goldfische nicht überhand nehmen. Dort habe ich __ Regenbogenelritze aufgeschnappt. Finde die Fische auch sehr schick. (Teich noch nicht mal angefangen und da fängt's schon an mit mehr Fischen) Aber wenn sich dadurch alles im Gleichgewicht hält...warum nicht? Hat da jemand genauere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Die 60cm Tiefe habe ich ja bewusst da hingesetzt, weil ich gerne auch eine __ Zwergseerose in meinem Teich haben möchte und die finden die Tiefe dabei rum ganz nett.


Die Seerose könntest du auf ein getauchtes Podest stellen. Einfach Backsteine drunter zB.



Nyph schrieb:


> Aber was will man machen, wenn der Platz begrenzt ist


Das war bei mir genau so. 
Der Platz ist aber immer nur soweit begrenzt wie man bereit ist ihn zu schaffen. 
Du siehst es an meinen Dokus, oder auch dem ganzen Bauthema.
Da habe ich tausende Ideen gehabt und wieder verworfen.
Das sind alles bloß Eingeständnisse.
Mach den Teich 30-50cm tiefer und 0,5-1m breiter als bisher geplant. 
Du wirst dir später selber sowas von dankbar sein! 



Nyph schrieb:


> Wenn man so in den Teich schaut und vorne keine Flachwasserzone ist, dann schaut man gleich so in ein Tiefes Loch.


Das stimmt nicht. 
Die Oberfläche spiegelt ja auch und wenn Pflanzen da sind und Krimskrams ist das gar kein Loch.



Nyph schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon gerne, dass sie sich auch in der Nähe des Betrachters aufhalten.


Das kann man nur durch "Erziehung" und Geduld hinbekommen.
Manche Fische werden nie wirklich zutraulich, andere sind einfach verfressen und wollen dir ins Hemd hüpfen.



Nyph schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich eig. schon ziemlich auf Shubunkins eingeschossen.


Da sehe ich auch kein Problem.
Das Argument, dass es plötzlich 100 sind, würde bedeuten das man ja gleich einen See bauen müsste und dazu ein paar __ Reiher und andere Fressfeinde hält.
Wenn man bei der Auswahl der Fische etwas behutsam ist, kann man sehr wohl feststellen was Männchen und Weibchen sind.
Setz einfach erst mal 2 ein und dann holst du immer einen nach.
Sobald ein Fisch gejagt wird, weißt du das es ein Weibchen ist.
Konnte ich bei mir sofort feststellen. 
Da gab es nur 1 Weibchen und 5 Männchen. 
Da kann man sich ja vorstellen wie das ablief.
Aber dadurch kann man ganz leicht aussortieren und eben nur Weibchen oder Männchen halten.


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Jan!
Tue Dir selber ein Gefallen und gestalte Dein Ufer so "ungenau" wie möglich. Deine Zeichnung ist gut aber so ist kein Ufer. Es ist mal breiter und mal schmaler, es dürf hier und da auch mal ein Findling herausschauen, alles was das Ufer nicht in einer "Einöde" erscheinen lässt.
Lang gestreckte Unterwasserstufen gilt es zu vermeiden, die Sitzbadewanne lässt Grüßen.
Kurze Ausbuchtungen für Seerosen Deiner Wahl, die dann in voller Sonne stehen sind gut .

Eine Flachstrecke finden viele Fische interessant, ob der Platz bei Dir dafür reicht kann ich schwer beurteilen, das findest Du aber selbst heraus.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Dort habe ich __ Regenbogenelritze aufgeschnappt. Finde die Fische auch sehr schick.


Sind Problemlos.


----------



## Nyph (8. Feb. 2017)

Dann werde ich mich wohl nochmal an meine Zeichnung ran setzen...und ich dachte schon meine vorherige wäre die finale gewesen..man man.
Einiges werde ich dann aber wahrscheinlich während des aushebens spontan gestalten. Hier ein bisschen niedriger, da ein bisschen schmaler oder breiter..



> Der Platz ist aber immer nur soweit begrenzt wie man bereit ist ihn zu schaffen


Naja...ist schon ziemlich begrenzt. Ich weiß ja nicht, was mein Nachbar davon halten würde, wenn ich seine Heck ausbuddel und mich auf sein Grundstück ausbreite. 

Was mir da noch einfällt.. wie handhabt ihr dass eig. mit eurer Teichfolie und der UV-Strahlung? Am Rand werde ich teils Platten drüber legen und teilweise Ufermatten. Diese noch zum Teil in den Teich rein. Aber wie ist das z.B. mit den Seitenwänden in einer Tiefe von vielleicht 60 cm oder 1 Meter? Die UV-Strahlung geht ja auch ins Wasser. Gibt's da irgendwo eine Grenze, bis wie weit sie reicht? Habe schon überlegt, ob ich längere Matten nehme und die bis zum Grund lege. Panzern wollte ich das Ganze eig. nicht.

Aber schon mal vielen Dank, für die bisherigen Hinweise und Anregungen.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2017)

UV Strahlung nimmt in ihrer Wirkung relativ schnell ab und außerdem setzt sich da ganz schnell ein Biofilm drauf ab der deine Folie schützt.
Also reichen die obersten 25 cm locker aus.


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2017)

So oder so ähnlich wird einmal Dein Uferrand aussehen  .Kappilarsperre, Pflanzen ...Wasser. Da bräuchte man nicht unbedingt eine Ufermatte.
Anders verhält es sich zB. unter Brücken, da werden wohl kaum Pflanzen gedeihen, .....oder an Steilen Ufern ohne den ersten Pflanzenrand.  
Hier noch ein Foto aus den ersten Jahr nach der Teicherweiterung ala Naturagard.  Im Vordergrund der Klärgraben, links von der kleinen Palme stand die Pumpe rechts sollten dann die Pflanzen hin. Brücke und Holzdeck gibt es noch gar nicht, die Ufermatte wurde schon eingebaut.
Etwas weiter  die ersten Pflanzen gedeihen, Brücke eingesetzt, die "Grotte" ist noch im Bau.


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich dadurch alles im Gleichgewicht hält...warum nicht?


Meine Fische wußten nichts vom " Gleichgewicht " und auf einmal hatte ich statt 7 Koi , 157 Fische, davon 150 Kinder 
Ich habe drei Jahre gebraucht, um sie zu verschenken !!!


----------



## Alexius30 (10. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja immer so gedacht, dass ich da meine ca. 5 Stk. rein setze und die machen dann und wann ein paar Babys und die Eltern fressen dann die meisten Babyfische auf... so mein Gedanke.



So schnell geht das wieder auch nicht... wenn du eine Katze am Teich hast sind die Goldis sehr schnell weg. Bei meinem Nachbarn sind 13 Goldis und eine __ Schlei in zwei Tagen von der Katze herausgefangen worden. Schau dir bis zum Frühling noch ein paar Teiche an und überlege nochmal was vielleicht fehlt/verbessert werden muss. ( Ich habe meinen Plan auch 3-mal umgezeichnet ) Und denk dran das der Teich dir und vor allem den Fischen gefallen muss.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2017)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> wenn du eine Katze am Teich hast sind die Goldis sehr schnell weg. Bei meinem Nachbarn sind 13 Goldis und eine __ Schlei in zwei Tagen von der Katze herausgefangen worden.


Kann ich kaum glauben.


----------



## Michael H (10. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Hatte auch mal 10 Goldfische und ein Jahr darauf fast 80 . 
Mach lieber ein wenig Größer und setzt dir 4-5 Koi rein . 
Glaub mir früher oder Später wirst zu sowie so bei den landen  . Der Virus hat einen ganz schnell ....


----------



## muh.gp (10. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hatte auch mal 10 Goldfische und ein Jahr darauf fast 80 .
> Mach lieber ein wenig Größer und setzt dir 4-5 Koi rein .
> Glaub mir früher oder Später wirst zu sowie so bei den landen  . Der Virus hat einen ganz schnell ....



Der Mann (und viele andere) weiß wovon er spricht. Wie schon anfangs erwähnt, ist der Wunsch nach Fischen da, dann gleich größer bauen. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber nach vier Sommern, werde ich dieses Jahr wieder zum Spaten greifen. Die Tierchen sehen halt so schön aus, sind tolle Wesen und wachsen auch noch wie verrückt...


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Tierchen sehen halt so schön aus, sind tolle Wesen und wachsen auch noch wie verrückt



Wenn sie sich nicht so stark vermehren würden, wäre ja alles im grünen Bereich. 

Vielleicht mal ein Unterwasser TV Gerät in den Teich stellen, damit die Fischies auf andere Gedanken kommen.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2017)

Na ja, meine Koi haben in vier Sommern noch nicht abgelaicht. Somit kann ich diese Aussage nicht bestätigen und dabei kann es auch gerne bleiben...


----------



## Nyph (11. Feb. 2017)

Oh man... ihr macht mir hier ja alle richtig Mut. 
Ich werde mal schauen, was ich wegen den Fischen mache. Erstmal muss der Teich her. 

Da man mir hier ja gleich einen Bodenablauf vorn Latz geknallt hat   Hab ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht. Hatte ja vor gehabt, den weg zu lassen und dafür einfach eine Pumpe in den Teich zu packen. Wäre halt einfacher und unproblematischer. Aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es einen nach einiger Zeit doch stören könnte, wenn alles super aussieht und man dann eine Pumpe und 'n Schlauch im Teich liegen sieht.
Also nun zu meinen Fragen. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass man den Bodenablauf fest verlegen soll. Die Rohre aber nicht... Also einfach etwas Zement auf den Boden und den BA da rein drücken? Die Rohre anschließen und diese schön im Sandbett einschlämmen? Oder wie habt ihr das verbaut?

Wenn man auf meine Zeichnung schaut, dann habe ich ja links oben den Wassereinlauf und rechts die Pump angedacht (kleiner blauer Kasten). Der Gedanke dabei war, dass das Wasser im Teich möglichst gut zirkuliert. Soweit wohl auch richtig. Nun zum Skimmer. Den soll man ja so aufstellen, dass der Wind den meisten Dreck auf der Wasseroberfläche hinein treibt... Nun habe ich den Wassereinlauf links angedacht und die Pumpe rechts. Die Strömung zieht also von links nach rechts rüber. Der Wind bei uns kommt aber von der rechten Seite. Wohin also mit dem Skimmer? Jetzt habe ich überlegt, ob es viell. am Besten wäre, wenn ich den Wassereinlauf auf die rechte Seite setze und BA ganz nach links. So hätte ich die Strömung und den Wind (so wie er meistens weht) in der gleichen Richtung. Den Skimmer würde ich dann direkt über den BA setzen. Oder sollte man den lieber woanders hin tun und nicht direkt über den BA?

Und dann wäre da noch die Frage was denn überhaupt für einen Skimmer? Ein Standskimmer, einer der aus der Wand lugt und dann im Bogen an die Oberfläche ragt? Oder so etwas ähnliches wie in einem Swimmingpool, direkt in der Wand mit Klappe. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen was am besten wäre?

Vielen Dank soweit & LG
Jan


----------



## mitch (12. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Da man mir hier ja gleich einen Bodenablauf vorn Latz geknallt hat   Hab ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht.


 dafür sind wir ja da, damit du auf andere Gedanken kommst 

du kannst den BA natürlich auch weglassen und erst in ein paar Jahren einbauen  - oder eben gleich mit von Anfang an einbauen wenn noch alles leicht zu machen ist.
die meisten haben einen Skimmer der im Bogen aus der Wand nach oben geht, die SchwimmbadSkimmer kosten auch deutlich mehr und haben meist kleine Abläufe.

zum Bodenablauf Einbau lassen sich hier bestimmt ein paar Bilder finden - hört sich recht schwierig an, ist aber eigentlich keine große Sache.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2017)

Die Strömungsrichtung des Wassers ist für die Funktion des Skimmers nicht so wichtig. Auschlaggebend ist die Windrichtung,wenn du den Einlauf aber auch auf die andere Seite machen kannst ist es auch gut.

Die Verrohrung zum Bodenablauf und Skimmer jeweils in 110 mm, die Leitungen getrennt bis zum Filter führen und in jede Leitung einen Zugschieber einbauen. Nach Möglichkeit Filter in Schwerkraft bauen oder kaufen und die Pumpe danach einbauen. So wird der Schmutznicht geschreddert und für die Pumpe ist es auch besser.

P.S. Ich habe noch eine Sun Sun Rohrpumpe 30 000 l/h die war nur eine Stunde im Wasser und ist nur 30 min gelaufen die würde ich für 90.-Euro + Versandkosten abgeben.


----------



## Alexius30 (12. Feb. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kann ich kaum glauben.



Er hat es mir so erzählt  Die Katze fängt die Fische, haut sie ans Ufer und fängt den nächsten...


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na ja, meine Koi haben in vier Sommern noch nicht abgelaicht. Somit kann ich diese Aussage nicht bestätigen und dabei kann es auch gerne bleiben...



Kann Holger's Aussage bestätigen, bei mir tut sich bei den Koi Nachwuchs mäßig auch nichts..
Dafür vermehren sich die __ Shubunkin + Goldfische ..


----------



## krallowa (13. Feb. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Kann Holger's Aussage bestätigen, bei mir tut sich bei den Koi Nachwuchs mäßig auch nichts..
> Dafür vermehren sich die __ Shubunkin + Goldfische ..


Jep,
kann ich bestätigen, gleiches Problem, wobei der Eisvogel im Herbst und Winter wieder ordentlich geräubert hat und sich somit ein gutes Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.
Und jetzt bitte nicht meckern von wegen die Fische müssen geschützt werden.
Aber Koi landen eigentlich bei jedem irgendwann im Teich (auch wenn einige es lieber nicht tun sollten).
Also, denk am Anfang drüber nach und mach dir Platz für Fisch.
Bodenablauf ist sicher nicht schlecht, ich hab keinen und das jetzt im dritten Jahr und komm auch gut klar.
Skimmer ist Gold wert, wenn man nicht stundenlang am Teich keschern möchte.
Ich würde immer zu einem Standskimmer tendieren, wenn man mal was umbauen möchte oder die Funktion nicht so ist wie gedacht kommt man ziemlich simpel an alles dran.
Bei einem Wandskimmer ist es da schon schwieriger, vor allem wenn der Wasserstand im Sommer stark schwankt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2017)

Naja Koi haben bei mir zwar auch gefischelt, aber zum Glück bis jetzt noch ohne Konsequenzen, was man von den Goldis nicht sagen kann bei Jährlich ca 50% zu wachs.
Aber wenn die Koi es packen wird es schnell eng........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hatte auch mal 10 Goldfische und ein Jahr darauf fast 80 .
> Mach lieber ein wenig Größer und setzt dir 4-5 Koi rein .
> Glaub mir früher oder Später wirst zu sowie so bei den landen  . Der Virus hat einen ganz schnell ....



ach nö,

meine Koi (und Schleien) hab ich ja rausgeworfen weil sie laufen die 14t Bodengrund umschichteten. Da waren mir meine Pflanzen aber wichtiger. Wenn die Goldrotfedern im Frühjahr auch wieder weg sind kommen wieder __ Kleinfische rein

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Da waren mir meine Pflanzen aber wichtiger


Wer braucht schon Pflanzen und Bodengrund für seinen "richtigen" Koiteich. 
Die kann man genauso gut in einen extra Pflanzbereich oder Pflanzgraben daneben setzen.


----------



## rollikoi (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

zum Thema Bodenablauf fühle ich mich auch angesprochen und sage dazu folgendes:
Mein Teich existiert nun seit 14Jahren ohne Bodenablauf, es gab in diesen Jahren auch nie das kleinste Anzeichen das sowas fehlt.
Der Teichboden ist immer frei von Ablagerungen, die Koi wühlen sie auf, und die im Teich liegende Pumpe saugt sie ab.
Um verstopfte Rohre, oder was auch oft vorkommt, mit Algen verstopfte Einläufe die zu erfrischenden Tauchgängen im Frühjahr oder Herbst einladen komme ich somit  herum.

LG Bernd


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2017)

Dazu kann ich mich auch noch äußern, auch ich betreibe einen Hochteich inkl. Koi, gepumpt.
Hatte in den vergangenen 3 1/2 Jahren keine Probleme zu beklagen.

Wasser ist glasklar, bis auf 2,15 m Tiefe. 
Boden sind keine Ablagerungen zu finden, bis auf ein paar Kieselsteine, die die Koi in die Tiefe geworfen haben.

Auch war noch nie ein Filter bei mir durch Algen oder grob Schmutz verstopft..
Einzige was jährlich gemacht werden muss, ist das Pumpengehäuse zu reinigen, thats all.


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Klar geht das auch ohne BA , das betreitet ja hier keiner .
Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich , wer will den die Pumpe samt Schlauch/Rohr im Teich sehen . 
Denke mit der Zeit setzten sich da schön Algen dran , von den Fadenalgen gar nicht zu sprechen .
Da ist doch ein BA um einiges schöner ...


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

.... was ist mit dem Stromverbrauch???


----------



## rollikoi (13. Feb. 2017)

Stromverbrauch hin oder her, ein gepumpter Filter bietet wesentlich mehr Flexibilität was den Aufstellungsort anbelangt.
Was die Stromkosten angeht sage ich mal so; wir betreiben Teiche als Hobby und Hobbys kosten nun mal Geld.
Das wird uns aber durch viele schöne Momente zurückgezahlt. Das sollte es uns wert sein.
Ich für meinen Teil beziehe nur eine schmale EU-Rente kann mir den Teich aber doch leisten.

Die Menschen wollen immer  alles und möglichst umsonst. Umsonst ist aber nur der Tod,
ich aber will leben und betreibe mein Hobby auch mit etwas höheren Stromkosten.

LG Bernd


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2017)

Ich beziehe keine schmale Rente, versuche aber trotzdem effizient und umweltbewusst zu leben. Dazu gehört auch nicht unnötig Strom zu verbraten.


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich beziehe keine schmale Rente, versuche aber trotzdem effizient und umweltbewusst zu leben. Dazu gehört auch nicht unnötig Strom zu verbraten.


Hallo
Stimmt , deswegen kauf'st du dir auch nen Trommler oder Vlieser und manch anderer hier Bau't den Selbst .
Für sowas würde ich mein Geld nicht unnötig Verbraten ..
Denke das kann man Endlos so weiterführen .


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Klar geht das auch ohne BA , das betreitet ja hier keiner .
> Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich , wer will den die Pumpe samt Schlauch/Rohr im Teich sehen .
> ...



Gut, dies sind ästhetische Gründe..
Dies ist aber bei mir nicht der Fall, der Schlauch ist gut versteckt & somit unsichtbar.
Die Pumpe sitzt in der hinteren linken Ecke & wird beschattet, sieht man in einer Tiefe von über 2 Metern nicht (soll man ja auch nicht ).

Was etwas nervig ist, beim gepumpten System, betrifft den Filter.
Er muss erhöht stehen, was bei einem Hochteich natürlich nochmal schwieriger ist...

Deswegen wird irgendwann, sollte umgebaut werden, der Teich auf Schwerkraft umgebaut werden.
Probleme mit Fadenalgen, habe ich nicht .

Stromkosten, jucken mich nicht!


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2017)

Ob das Material jemand anderes zusammenbaut, oder man selbst...was ist jetzt der Unterschied?
Kann ja auch nicht jeder eine voll eingerichtete Werkstatt, oder den Platz dafür haben.
Und natürlich haben die absichtlich-Pumper dann keine Vorfilter, oder wie?

Alles Quark Micha, sorry.


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ob das Material jemand anderes zusammenbaut, oder man selbst...was ist jetzt der Unterschied?
> Kann ja auch nicht jeder eine voll eingerichtete Werkstatt, oder den Platz dafür haben.
> Und natürlich haben die absichtlich-Pumper dann keine Vorfilter, oder wie?
> 
> Alles Quark Micha, sorry.


Hallo
Ist doch alles Schön und gut . Lass dir deinen Filter gerne ZUSAMMENBAUEN für das Doppelte oder sogar Dreifache  an Kohle . Hab ich kein Problem mit .
Denke nicht das ich eine Voll eingerichtete Werkstatt hab aber Platz hab ich genug .
Mein Vorfilter heißt EIGENBAU-TROMMLER . Sollte reichen als Vorfilter . Bin mit meinem Wasser zufrieden .

Aber lassen wir das , zerstört nur den Ganzen Thread hier .....

P.S. Bin jetzt hier raus , muß Strom sparen weil meine ( betonung auf meine = 2 ) Pumpen soviel Strom brauchen .


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Feb. 2017)

Ein Teich muss Spaß machen

Egal ob gepumptes System oder mit Schwerkraft, ob mit Bodenablauf oder ohne, ob mit oder ohne Pflanzen 
Egal ob ich mehr oder weniger Strom verbrauche, ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch. 
Das ganze soll Spaß machen. 

Wenn man sich einen Teich baut, so soll er einem selbst gefallen und man soll Freude daran haben. 
Der eine baut seinen Filter selbst, der nächste baut ihn nur zusammen, andere kaufen komplett fertige Systeme. Für jeden gibt es das richtige. 
Der eine hat ein kleineres Budget, der andere ein größeres. Wenn man am Abend an seinem Teich sitzt spielt das alles keine Rolle mehr. 

Man kann sich freuen und geniest den Anblick. 


Einfach loslegen und bauen oder bauen lassen


----------



## Nyph (15. Feb. 2017)

n'Abend allerseits.

Habe mir dass jetzt alles nochmal die letzten Tage durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Zum Schluss wusste ich nun echt nicht mehr was ich jetzt machen soll. Ob mit BA oder ohne usw.

Ich bin ja an das Ganze ran gegangen, mit dem Gedanken einen schönen Teich zu bauen, der aber schon etwas größer werden soll als der von meinem Vater. 
Der hat ein Hartschalenteich im Garten. Größe würde ich jetzt auf ca. 2 m x 1,80 m schätzen. Tiefe viell. 1 m aber nicht mehr. 
Der hat da ein paar Goldfische drinne. ca.3-5? Die Fische ernähren sich hauptsächlich alleine.
Eine Pumpe, die etwas nach oben sprudelt. Wasser ist ziemlich klar (soweit man das in einem schwarzen Becken beurteilen kann.)

Soweit einfach mal meine Ausgangsposition...

Mein Teich ist jetzt mittlerweile auf eine Größe von ca. 4 x 3 m angewachsen (längste und breiteste Stelle). Das war er bei meiner ersten Planung auch nicht. Aber meine Fischchen (was das hinterher auch immer für welche werden. ) sollen es ja auf bequem haben. Auch sauberes Wasser sollen/wollen meine Fische und ich dann haben. Also gibt's noch einen Durchlauffilter angetrieben von einer Pumpe.
Ich könnte meinen Teich jetzt auch noch um zwei oder drei oder wie viele Meter auch immer erweitern. Müsste ich halt nur alle möglichen Blumen, Sträucher und Bäume raus reißen. Aber dass ist wohl ein bisschen am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Es geht mir ja nicht darum einen möglichst großen Teich für viele viele Fische zu haben. Mein Hauptaugenmerk soll auch nicht nur der Teich sein. Ich wollte lediglich einen schönen und nicht zu kleinen Teich haben, der sich schön in meinen Garten einfügt. Außerdem muss man ja auch immer einen Blick aufs Geld haben. Das wird ja nicht gerade günstiger, wenn der Teich immer weiter Wächst.
Ich habe das mal grob überschlagen, was alles noch zusätzlich hinzu käme, wenn ich jetzt auch noch mit einem BA anfangen würde.
- BA, Rohre, Zement, Tonne(n), Anschlussstellen, Schieberegler, Kleber, Schacht für Tonne,... da kommst auch auf gute € 200 bis... alternativ setze ich mir eine Pumpe in den Teich und spare mir das Geld. Ob ich nun eine Pumpe da unten liegen habe oder einen schwarzen Deckel. Ich glaub da tut sich nicht so viel. Nachteil bei der Pumpe sind viell. Kabel und Schlauch. Aber das dachte ich sollte man doch gut unter den Ufermatten verstecken können. Und zum Skimmer... sollte ich z.B. einen Standskimmer nehmen, könnte man den Ständer doch eig. ganz gut in den Unterwasserpflanzen verschwinden lassen.

LG und noch einen schönen Abend. Muss jetzt erstmal was essen.


----------



## krallowa (16. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Nyph (dein Vorname?),

also die Grenzen sind abgesteckt.
4x3m mit gepumpter Filterung, Skimmer ja, fehlt nur noch die Tiefe, oder bleiben die 1,1m vom ersten Gedanken?
Pumpe im Teich mit verstecktem Schlauch, lass es lieber.
Die Pumpe muss auch mal gereinigt werden und dann ziehst du den Schlauch mit hoch.
Kabel verstecken ebenso, Pumpe kaputt und schon fummelst du irgendwie das Kabel unter der Ufermatte her.
Ich habe auch die Pumpe im Teich und mich stört der Schlauch nicht.
Hatte es schon einmal anders mit Satellitenkorb unten im Teich aber war auch nicht das beste.
Pumpe unten, alle 2 Wochen rausziehen, Korb reinigen (Algen, Blätter und was sonst noch die kleinen Löcher verstopft) ist im Sommer auch kein Problem.
Auch BA setzen sich mal mit Fadenalgen zu und da ist die Arbeit größer als nur Pumpe hochziehen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Nyph (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Ralf,

der Vorname lautet Jan (sollte auch in meinem ersten Post hier stehen. )

Ich habe nun mal das etwas mildere Wetter genutzt und mich in meinen Garten begeben. Hatte vorher ja nur Maße aufgenommen und auf PC/Papier gearbeitet. Nun dachte ich, dass ich doch mal schaue, wie das Ganze nun live aussieht. Und siehe da....der Teich ist wieder gewachsen.  Meine vorherigen Skizzen fügten sich nicht so wirklich harmonisch an der Stelle ein.
   
Die Skizze ist erst mal nur was grobes, wie es ungefähr von der Aufteilung werden könnte. (Bildansicht ist aber ziemlich final.) Bei dem Format habe ich aber zumindest nicht mehr so ein großes Problem, den Teich tiefer zu bekommen. Da kann ich noch gut was machen, denke ich.
Anfangs wollte ich eig. auch etwas weiter von der __ Kastanie weg bleiben. Aber als ich da so vor stand, dachte ich mir, dass die 60 cm dichter dran den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett machen...

Was mir da gerade noch so einfällt... was meint ihr eig., wie breit müsste eine Flachwasserzone so sein, dass die Pflanzen da auch gut hinpassen und alles... Ich habe jetzt so mit ca. 28 cm gerechnet.

Lg Jan


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade noch so einfällt... was meint ihr eig., wie breit müsste eine Flachwasserzone so sein, dass die Pflanzen da auch gut hinpassen und alles... Ich habe jetzt so mit ca. 28 cm gerechnet.


Ich habe meine Pflanzen in eckigen Mauerkübeln, da reichen dann so 30 cm, weil ich da Substrat in die Kübel füllen kann. Wenn du auf den 30 cm Boden drauf machen willst dann reicht das nicht. Das wird runter gefegt.
Bei mir ist die erste Stufe auf ca. 50-60 cm. Da drauf stehen die Mauerkübel. Komplett gefüllt mit Sand/Kies sind es dann ca. 20 cm.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Feb. 2017)

Tach Jan,

Dein Teichprojekt sieht interessant aus, bin gespannt wie es weiterläuft.
Totto hat recht, die Pflanzen werden Dir früher oder später in die Tiefe segeln, insbesondere wenn sie nur in den kleinen Teichkästen stehen und Du buddelfreudige Fische im Teich hast  bei mir haben die Koi den __ Rohrkolben runtergeschupst, ohne Badeanzug und Taucherbrille komm ich an den auch nicht mehr ran  
Lass Dir mit der Planung Zeit und so ganz unter uns, ein Teich mit vielen verschiedenen Pflanzen und schönen Fischen sieht einfach klasse aus! 
Jeder wie er mag und wie die Ausgaben gestaltet sind, beim nächsten Bau verzichte ich auch auf einen BA und gehe mal ganz unkonventionell an den "Koiteich" ran


----------



## Nyph (13. März 2017)

Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder.

Nochmal wegen der Flachwasserzone... Ich hatte gedacht, dass ich die Pflanzen ohne Körbe in den Teich setze und da eine leichte Mulde mache, damit nicht alles runter schwemmt.

Bei dem schönen Wetter am WE habe ich mir auch gleich mal Spaten und Schaufel geschnappt und schon mal angefangen.
  Hier ist die Wurzel der alten Tanne schon mal raus. 
  Obere Bodenschicht abgetragen und die meisten Pflanzen ausgebuddelt. So wird dann die Teichgröße/Form.
  Hier noch um Uferwall und Pflanzengraben erweitert abgetragen. Die Pflanze unten in der Ecke wird noch umgesetzt.

Nun kam mir der Gedanke bzgl. Uferwalls, evtl. einfach Pflastersteine zur Hälfte in die Erde setzen und Vlies und Folie drüber ziehen?
 

Ist das so ausreichend und kann man da auch mal drüber gehen? Oder muss man das ganze zwingend mit Zement festsetzen?

Lg Jan


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Weiter so! Langsam passiert ja mal was. 
Manchmal muss man einfach mal loslegen, dann ergeben sich einige Randbedingungen von ganz alleine.

Das kleine Loch wirst du doch nächstes Wochenende fertig ausgehoben haben, oder? 



Nyph schrieb:


> Ist das so ausreichend und kann man da auch mal drüber gehen? Oder muss man das ganze zwingend mit Zement festsetzen?


Ich würde die Steine grob fixieren mit etwas Mörtel oder Beton.
Wenn es dochmal durch das viele drauf rumgehen absackt und dann der Teich an einer Stelle anfängt überzulaufen ärgert man sich vielleicht.


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Nun kam mir der Gedanke bzgl. Uferwalls, evtl. einfach Pflastersteine zur Hälfte in die Erde setzen und Vlies und Folie drüber ziehen?


das schaut gut aus



Nyph schrieb:


> Ist das so ausreichend und kann man da auch mal drüber gehen? Oder muss man das ganze zwingend mit Zement festsetzen?



 etwas Magerbeton unter die Steine macht die Sache schon stabiler, nicht das der Rand in ein paar Jahren unter der Wasserlinie ist.


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

...


----------



## Nyph (13. März 2017)

> Das kleine Loch wirst du doch nächstes Wochenende fertig ausgehoben haben, oder?



Ich meinte zu meiner Freundin schon, dass ich dann ja langsam schon mal die Folie bestellen kann. Nächstes Wochenende den Rest buddeln und dann darauf nur noch Feinheiten und Folie rein.  Sie meinte darauf zu mir nur, dass ich da bestimmt noch 3 Wochenenden buddeln werde.
Bin man gespannt wie das nächstes WE geht. Ist ja auch immer Wetter und Zeitabhängig. Aber nur die bisherige Fläche, so ca. die oberen 10-15 cm Erde weg, dass ist aber schon echt ne enorme Menge, was da an Erde zusammen kommt. Das glaubt man gar nicht.
Ich hab aber schon ein bisschen Glück. Die Tante von meiner Freundin baut in der Nachbarschaft und da kann ich mein Erdaushub lassen. Die freut sich drüber. Immer her damit.  

Da ich ja nun nicht weiß wie viel Zeit ich für's graben habe und wie das Wetter wird...meint ihr ich soll mir eine Abdeckfolie besorgen um meine Teichgrube im Baustop vor Sonne und Regen zu schützen? Naturagart schwör ja drauf. Ist das wirklich so wichtig oder eher Geldmacherei?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2017)

Naturagart lebt vom verkaufen!

Trotzdem macht es schon Sinn die Teichgrube solange die Teichfolie nicht liegt zu sichern. So manche Grube sah nach einem Starkregen übel aus. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt die "Premiumfolie" von NG sein.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> meint ihr ich soll mir eine Abdeckfolie besorgen um meine Teichgrube im Baustop vor Sonne und Regen zu schützen?


Ja macht Sinn.
Vor Sonne nicht, aber vor Regen.
Besonders, wenn es tiefer runter geht.
Wenn Steilwände anfangen aufzuweichen rutschen sie einfach ab und man darf alles nochmal rausbuddeln.
Eine einfache Baufolie von der Rolle im Baumarkt sollte dafür aber schon ausreichen.


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vor Sonne nicht,


kommt auf den Boden an. Lehmboden leicht feucht ist immer noch besser als hart wie Beton. Sandboden leicht feucht hält etwas länger seine Form als Staub trocken


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> und da kann ich mein Erdaushub lassen


1m³ Aushub = ca. 1,7 Tonnen, plane lieber etwas mehr Zeit ein als die 3 Wochen - zu Zweit geht es aber schneller


----------



## Nyph (23. März 2017)

Ich habe zwar keinen Fixtermin, bin aber doch ganz gut im Rennen.  

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand.
 

Werde aber doch langsam ungeduldig. Habe jetzt auch schon 2,3 Tage abends nach der Arbeit noch ein Stündchen buddeln einschieben können.
Ich will als erstes die Form im Groben rausarbeiten, Was auch schon fast soweit durch ist. Muss "nur noch" ca. 70 cm in der Mitte in die Tiefe.  Dann kommen die Feinarbeiten. Erst einmal schauen dass ich da in Waage komme und dann auch die Schrägen und alles fein ausarbeiten. Plus noch 10 cm Tiefer als Endniveau für evtl. Sand unter dem Vlies und Substrat. Und Hier nun die oft gestellte Frage. Was soll ich bloß nehmen?

Ich habe hier auch schon die Suchfunktion bemüht. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich da so das richtige gefunden habe. Die meisten fragen hier ja irgendwie nach Substrat für Naturteiche oder Schwimmteiche. Ich möchte aber eig. schon gerne Shubunkins in meinem Teich haben. Und die werden ja mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch gründeln. Ich hätte aber schon gerne möglichst klares Wasser. Auch möchte ich ein paar Pflanzen im Teich haben. Und hatte auch daran gedacht diese ohne Pflanzkörbe in den Teich zu setzen, da ich dass doch schöner finde. Und gern wollte ich mir ja auch __ Quellmoos und Nadelsims einsetzen und die sollen sich dann auch schön ausbreiten. 
Man liest oft Lehm/Sand Mischungen. Diese werden aber dann bestimmt ziemlich aufgewühlt. Oder ist es viell. doch nicht so schlimm? Dann liest man ja viel, dass Kies nicht so gut ist, weil sich da später alles zu setzt. Auch habe ich von Kies mit ca. 2 mm Körnung gelesen. Soll besser sein als der gröbere Kies. Wie ist dass da wenn die Fische Gründeln, wird da auch das ganze Wasser trübe oder hält sich dass da eher in Grenzen? Und wie ist da der Aspekt mit den Pflanzen? Ihr merkt schon. Ich suche die Perfekte Allroundlösung. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt da nette Ratschläge auf Lager.

Danke & lg

Jan


----------



## mitch (23. März 2017)

Hallo Jan,


keine Panik, schau dir mal Bilder an - alles halb so schlimm 

22.05.2009








23.05.2009




24.05.2009







12.06.2009






08.07.2009




25.07.2009




26.08.2009


----------



## Nyph (24. März 2017)

Danke für die anschaulichen Bilder. 
Ist das normaler Sand, den du da zum feinen Kies zugetan hast? Und wenn ja, weshalb?

Nach ca. 3 Wochen sieht das Wasser aber immer noch (oder schon wieder?) trübe aus, wie kommt's? Einen Monat später sieht's dann aber gut aus.
Ich will ja auch nicht Kristallklares Wasser. Aber schon gerne bis zum Grund (ca.1,30 m) sehen können, trotz der Gründler.


----------



## mitch (25. März 2017)

Hi,

ja am Anfang sind halt immer noch mal ein paar Pflanzen dazu gekommen und es wurde wieder etwas trüb, der Sand war der "einfache" aus einer Kiesgrube.
Wie du siehst, ist selbst die dickste Brühe wieder klar - mit etwas _Geduld_ geht das recht schnell.


29.04.2012



 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2012_04_29_20130_3697-jpg.100536/']
	
[/URL]

ein paar mehr Pflanzen helfen auch immer gut das Wasser klar zu halten.


----------



## Nyph (29. März 2017)

Klingt ja alles schon mal ziemlich beruhigend.  Danke.

Was mir eben nochmal so in den Sinn gekommen ist...Ich bin ja zur Zeit dabei die Grube auszuheben. Ich wollte daneben auch einen Filter zum Teil in den Boden einlassen. Dafür muss ich natürlich die Größe wissen. Und um die bestimmen zu können, müsste ich erst einmal wissen, welchen Durchlauffilter ich denn nun kaufe.
Nun wollte ich mich da mal ran machen. Es werden wohl so ca. 14 m3 Wasser am Ende bei rum kommen. Meine Fragen zu der Filtertechnik...

Braucht man unbedingt einen UVC Vorklärer? Oder bleibt der Teich auch ohne klar?
Dann wollte ich auch einen Skimmer in den Teich setzen. Was für einen genau, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Aber ich wollte den gerne über die gleiche Pumpe betreiben, wie die für den Filter. Nun gibt es welche mit 2 Anschlüssen und welche mit einen. Für diese gäbe es dann noch Y-Verteiler. Gibt es irgendwelche nennenswerten Nach-/Vorteile bei den beiden Varianten? Und zu der Leistung der Pumpe...Sagen wir mal, ich möchte das Wasser ca. alle 2 Std. durchlaufen lassen und wähle eine Pumpe mit 8000 l/Std. (Sollte ja ganz gut hinkommen.) Nun da noch der Skimmer dran. Würde dass dann auch noch gut laufen oder müsste ich dann gleich eine Nummer größer nehmen?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. März 2017)

Hallo Nyph,

beim Skimmer bitte bedenken das diese auch Schwimmpflanzen  ansaugen können.
Den Druckfilter solltest du dir je nach Auslegung deines Teiches Kaufen, Ohne Fische, mit wenig Fischen und mit vielen Fischen.
Die 8000l Pumpe wird durch Reibung und evtl. Höhe sicher etwas Leistung verlieren.
Aber ob du nun alle 2h oder 3h das Wasser durch den Filter laufen lässt Spielt nicht die Rolle, viel wichtiger ist das du Geduld hast und viele Pflanzen die dir bei der Reinigung helfen.
Es gibt Fischteiche die Ohne UVC gut Funktionieren, meiner gehört leider nicht da zu.
Im Sommer habe ich Sie mit eingeschaltet.

Gruß
Teichfreund


----------



## Nyph (30. März 2017)

Durchlauffilter, nicht Druck.  
Bzgl. der Pumpe hatte ich auch schon so gedacht, dass da ein bisschen was verloren geht. Ein Meter und ein bisschen muss sie ja vom Teichgrund nach oben auch überwinden. sonst habe ich aber keine wirklichen Höhenunterschiede. Daher denke ich, dass ich mit einer 8000er ganz gut klar kommen sollte. Beim Filter muss ich dann nochmal schauen. Aber was ich weiß ist, immer die angegebene Leistung halbieren, wenn ich die tatsächliche Leistung mit Fischbesatz erreichen möchte. Aber bei einigen Anbieten steht's auch schon dabei.
Bzgl. UVC kam ich nun doch mal auf die Idee, vielleicht mal die Suchfunktion zu benutzen.  Was ich da so raus gelesen habe begeistert mich nicht so recht. Ich werde es wohl erst mal ohne versuchen. Ist günstiger in der Anschaffung und verbraucht dann auch kein Strom. Notfalls könnte man ja noch einen nach kaufen...

Wegen Skimmer/Pumpe mit 2 Anschlüssen oder Y-Verteiler, Leistung der Pumpe im Zusammenhang mit Skimmer...Hat da wer Erfahrung? Die meisten hier sind ja alle so "Koi-Verrückt" und haben bestimmt auch nur Bodenabläufe


----------



## mitch (30. März 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> Ein Meter und ein bisschen muss sie ja vom Teichgrund nach oben auch überwinden


die Förderhöhe wird ab der Wasseroberfläche gerechnet, egal ob die Pumpe 1 oder 2m tief im Teich liegt.

denke mal darüber nach ein Regenfass neben dem Teich als Pumpen- /Filterkammer einzugraben, das hätte so seine Vorteile


----------



## Nyph (31. März 2017)

Ich dachte immer ab Pumpe. Aber um so besser. Dann habe ich ja so gut wie keine. 

Regenfass neben dem Teich... Aber nicht, dass du da jetzt an einen Bodenablauf gedacht hast. Von dem Gedanken habe ich mich schon verabschiedet. Ich möchte kein ein Loch durch die Folie setzen und Rohre verlegen.
Aber alternativ könnte man ja, wie bei Naturagart, ein Schlauch in den Teich legen und vorn so ein Filtergitter (man will ja keine Fische einsaugen) vor setzen.

An was für Vorteile hast du dabei denn so gedacht?


----------



## mitch (31. März 2017)

Nyph schrieb:


> An was für Vorteile hast du dabei denn so gedacht?


um z.B. einen *richtigen* Skimmer *richtig* anschliesen zu können, nicht so ein "_Schwimmskimmerchen_" 



Nyph schrieb:


> ch möchte kein ein Loch durch die Folie setzen und Rohre verlegen.


das dachte ich auch mal, aber in ein paar Jahren sagst du dir auch: hätte ich doch gleich ..... 

Das sind halt so die Erfahrungen die die meisten hier schon so gemacht haben


----------



## Nyph (5. Apr. 2017)

Das soll jetzt nicht so wirken, als ob ich beratungsresistent wäre, aber ich werde mein Glück erst mal ohne BA versuchen. Ich will das Ganze ja nicht gleich ausarten lassen.Außerdem brauche ich in paar Jahre bestimmt eh wieder was zu tun. Viell. wird es dann ja auch noch größer oder gleich ein ganzer Schwimmteich und der ganze Garten verschwindet.  Aber ich bin trotzdem dankbar, für alle Tipps und Ratschläge.

Was mir bei meiner Filtersuche auf gefallen ist und was ich nicht ganz verstehe: 
SunSun BioTeichfilter bis 60000l Durchlauffilter Teich Filter CBF-550 *145,18 €* 
OASE BioTec 10.1 / BioSmart 36000 *244,99 €*

Ist der "SunSun" jetzt besser oder schlechter als der BioSmart? Sind die € 100 Preisunterschied dem Markennamen zu verdanken oder ist der wirklich soviel mehr wert? Der "SunSun" ist ja nicht nur 100 € günstiger, der soll ja auch noch für doppelt soviel Teich reichen.
Beide sind viell. etwas überdimensioniert bei meinem Teich. Der wird schätzungsweise ca. 12-14m³ haben. Ich wollte gerne ohne UVC und da habe ich unter 36000 nur 18000 gefunden und der ist mit Fischbesatz ja etwas zu klein. Und überhaupt... um so größer um so besser oder in dem Fall nicht?


----------



## Nyph (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir hat sich seit April doch was getan. Ich habe meinen Teich fertig.
Naja...was heißt fertig...aber es sieht zumindest nach einem Teich aus und Fische sind auch schon eingezogen. Werde natürlich noch weiterhin dran arbeiten. Bisschen Folie muss noch verschwinden und drum herum wird es noch hübsch gemacht.

       
Das waren die Arbeiten vom  25.03. bis zum 09.04. Es wäre doch alles schneller gegangen, wenn das Wetter mitgespielt hätte.

 
17.04. Hier schon einmal alles ein bisschen geglättet und vorab die Teichumrandung gelegt um mir einen Eindruck vom Ganzen zu verschaffen.

   
Am 30.04. ging es dann mit Mörtel und Baggermatsch los. Steine fixieren, Löcher stopfen und grobe Unebenheiten angleichen, sowie etwas modellieren.
Im Nachhinein hoffe ich, dass ich die Steine so ausreichend fixiert habe. Bin aber froh, dass ich überhaupt Mörtel benutzt habe und die Steine nicht einfach lose gelegt habe. Ich bin mittlerweile schon so oft auf der Umrandung rum gelatscht, dass ich die Steine sonst schon in den Boden eingetreten hätte. Dann wäre es das gewesen mit einem Teichrand in Waage.

Als nächstes dann Schnüre rausgeholt und Aufmaß für Folie und Vlies genommen. Und damit die ganze Arbeit nicht umsonst war, noch eine Schutzfolie gegen Sonne und Regen verlegt. Dass war schon einmal eine gute Übung um hinterher die richtige Teichfolie zu verlegen. So konnte ich auch gleich mal schauen, wo und wie ich die Falten hinlege.
 

Nun hieß es warten. Sowohl auf Material, als auch auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Juni 2017)

Hi, wie schaut denn bei dir so aus.
Hast du dich schon für einen Filter entschieden?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nyph (14. Juni 2017)

Jup, mein Teich hat den Oase Durchlauffilter BioSmart, 18000 verpasst bekommen. Mit einer AquaForte Filter-/Teichpumpe EC-5000 5m³/h. Ich denke damit sollte ich ganz gut aufgestellt sein. Ich kenne leider nicht die genaue Litermenge meines Teichs, da ich nicht über Hausanschluss befüllt habe. Aber so einigermaßen ausgerechnet (so gut es halt geht mit der Form und den Schrägen) bin ich auf was zwischen 7000 - 8000l gekommen.


----------



## Nyph (14. Juni 2017)

Am 10.05. habe ich dann nach der Arbeit, so ca. 18/19 Uhr, begonnen das Vlies zu verlegen.
 

Fertig damit war ich dann gegen 21:30 Uhr


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Juni 2017)

Für den Teich sollte der Filter reichen.
Die Reinigungsintervalle bestimmst du mit der Masse an Fischen 
Also hast du den Teich schon Fertig?
Auch schon Pflanzen drin?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Nyph (15. Juni 2017)

Jup, alles soweit fertig. Wasser, Pflanzen, Fische alles drin.
Lade das Ganze hier nur in Etappen hoch, da ich gerade immer nur zwischendurch etwas Zeit habe.

Am 12.05. war bestes Wetter und endlich konnte ich die Teichfolie verlegen. PVC 1mm schwarz.
Das Vlies, welches ich verwendet habe ist übrigens ein V900 von NG gewesen. Da ich beim Aushub der Grube doch 2,3 ziemlich dicke Wurzeln von der __ Kastanie kappen musste und drum herum noch anderes herumsteht, war es mir so sicherer.

 

Nach der Verlegung kam gleich das Wasser rein. Soweit wie auf dem Bild zusehen. Dann war erst einmal Feierabend für den Tag. Am nächsten Morgen stehe ich gut gelaunt auf, begebe mich zum Wohnzimmerfenster und wollte mein Werk vom Vortag noch einmal betrachten.
Ich habe echt gedacht ich werde verarscht...der Teich war leer.. bis auf vielleicht 5 cm Wasser. Die gute Laune war dahin. Ich hätte  können. Muss wohl eine Schweißnaht undicht sein oder ein Loch in der Folie, so meine Gedanken. Aber soviel Wasser über Nacht versickert? Während des Loch aushebens hatte ich teilweise 10 cm Wasser über 2 Tage in der Grube. Aber was willst machen. Wenigstens - so dachte ich - ist die undichte Stelle irgendwo direkt übern Boden. Als ich dann dabei war, das bereits eingebrachte Substrat aus dem Teich zu holen, kam mir die Erkenntnis. Ich habe mein Teich mit Grundwassergefüllt. Am Vortag frisch die Pumpe angeschlossen und rein in den Teich. Abends Pumpe ausgeschaltet und den Schlauch im Teich gelassen. Somit hat sich Mutternatur ihr Wasser wieder zurück geholt. Schön den Teich leer gesaugt.  

Also wieder Wasser rein und dann die Ufermatten verlegt.
 

Ufermatten eingeschlämmt und weiteres Substrat in den Teich gefüllt.
 

Gegen 21:30 Uhr war ich dann dabei die Teichpflanzen einzusetzen. Seit dem kenne ich auch die genaue Uhrzeit, wann bei uns die Mücken aufkreuzen.
    

2 Tage Später habe ich mich dann an den Ufergraben ran gemacht.
   

Seit dem 26.05. sieht es nun ungefähr so bei mir am Teich aus.
 

Am 28.05. ist das Wasser noch ein bisschen grünlich und trübe
 

Aber einen Tag später sieht's dann schon viel besser aus.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2017)

Fast wie aus dem Lehrbuch umgesetzt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Juni 2017)

Da hast du dein Projekt wirklich super umgesetzt.
Finde ich wirklich Klasse, nun noch eine schöne Terrasse zum entspannen und man hat eine Ruhe und Entspannungsoase.
Hoffe du machst noch ein paar Bilder wenn alles angewachsen ist.

Mit Fischen würde ich noch warten, am besten bis nächstes Jahr.
Dann ist der Teich eingefahren und die Gefahr das du Fische zu Spät im Jahr kaufst und Sie den Winter nicht schaffen hast du auch nicht.

Gruß
Sven


----------

